# Cigar Band Wall Clock Project !!!



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

I had seen this on a site before and got the idea from another another awesome BOTL ..... I didn't have tons of bands so another brother had offered some of his bands to help me out with my clock project.

I used a large 14" round clock that I had bought at like Ross a long while back. I got some paper archival glue from Michaels (make sure if you get this glue that it's acid free so it doesn't turn your bands yellow) and took apart the clock and went at it.

I started with bands I liked and arranged them on the clock around the center and started glueing from there making sure each band I chose ovelappted and fit just right in spot. As I got to the outside edges I cut the bands to form flush against the clock wall to make it look good and make sure there was no area able to be seen behind from the original clock.

After that I cleaned the glass and put it back together and put in a battery and I know have a Cigar Band Wall Clock for the man cave!

Just wanted to share this picture and how to in this forum for those of you wondering what to do with your bands you have laying around.

If you have any questions or are thinking about maybe taking on this project yourself I would be glad to help.

Sooooo Whad'ya Think??? :mrgreen: .............


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:bump::bump::bump::bump::bump:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

nicely done


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

im trying to save up enough bands to do something like this! very nice!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks good Chris!


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr (May 20, 2011)

Nice Job Man!! :tu


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Cool! I'm planning to do this as well.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Chris, That looks awesome! Here in the next couple of months i want to get my Cave insulated and i will be covering the light switch panels and outlet covers with cigar bands i hope it turns out at as good as your clock did!! Good Work Buddy!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Looking good!!


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice work. Do you have trouble seeing the gold hands with all the gold in the bands on the face?


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

quincy627 said:


> Nice work. Do you have trouble seeing the gold hands with all the gold in the bands on the face?


Ya I thought about painting the hands black but In all reality it's really just for show more than being used as a clock.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

That's really cool!


----------



## bombsquadmike007 (Jan 27, 2011)

I like it, very nice


----------



## TheGeneral (Sep 16, 2011)

I did some cigar box clocks about a year ago where you just drill a hole and put a clock piece through the hole. but i think it would be easy to make a clock how ever big you wanted. you could take the clock mechanism out and replace it with a cheap one and put new hands on it completely. I got all of my stuff from woodcraft but there are tons of places online to buy the clock pieces.


----------



## Kabrijj (Oct 14, 2011)

Very nicely done! And inspiring, to boot... A B&M store I sometimes go to has some art sort of similar to this, but not nearly as cool looking. You really did a great job!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

If you do paint the hands I think white would probably stand out best.


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

That's really cool and a great idea... looks like I now know what I'm going to do with the bands I've been saving !


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Very nice Chris, I love the ave maria just below the hands!


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

This clock is still perfect! The archival glue works perfect and I have got tons of compliments on this from people.

Anyone done one of these yet? Let's see some pics if you have.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

That looks awesome. I want to do something like that, but I have a lot of smoking to do.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks like it's _time_ to smoke!:drum:


----------

